

Crowdfunding site for Tech Startups - Cblinks
http://bestowr.com

======
Cblinks
We intend to use the same model as Kickstarter and specifically focus on tech
startups. Kickstarter tends to focus more on Arts/Craft projects (including
movies) and doesn't cater to tech startups unless they are creating a
software/hardware hybrid like the Peeble smartwatch. Fundable uses a equity
crowdfunding model which makes us different from them. Thanks for your
question Cmrberry

------
cmrberry
Can you talk a little bit about why this would be better than kickstarter or
fundable?

